# test/ Oral Turinabol cycle



## brokeass122 (Sep 7, 2005)

ok so im going to listen to everyone on here and run my first cycle with a test base but i wanted to know what kind of results i could expect from 250-300 mgs a week of test E.  

I dont want to put on that much weight its just that im going to run a cutting cycle and i want to be able to just maintain my muscle size and strength while cutting 5lbs wouldnt hurt but i think that the OT would cover that.  I am basically just running the test becuase i know the OT will shut down my hpta so i need test in my system then I will wrap the whole thing up with nolva. 

Also i will most likely run 20mgs a day of nolva because off the only m1t cycle i have ever done i got some gyno symptoms so im afraid that im prone so im thinking of better safe than sorry.

let me know what you all think i know i posted about the ot before just not the test also im going to run 40 a day of the OT and maybe ramp up to 60 over the course of 6-7 weeks i forget how much i have exactly but its right in that range.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I made good gains on a 300mg cycle of Test Cyponate...But I would recomend doing it at 200mg 2x a week or every 4 days if you want a low dose.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 7, 2005)

i will be checking out OT soon, probably on the cycle after this one, or once my bodyfat is down across the summer to harden up my physique a bit, i have plenty of it which i will get through eventually, i'll be running the BD stuff (oral turanabol) which is a slight variation of the original i think, let me know how it goes for you

how much do you weigh? i think OT works best at 2mg per lb of bodyweight, so if you weigh 200lbs then 40mg a day should suffice


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 7, 2005)

i think 300-400 of test cyp is would be good for a cutting cycle...use 20mgs a day of nolva to avoid bloat and keep your diet in check


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 8, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> i think 300-400 of test cyp is would be good for a cutting cycle...use 20mgs a day of nolva to avoid bloat and keep your diet in check


i'd also add some t3, and use an AI such as femara over of nolva, if you wanted to run an oral alongside the test then var would be a good choice, but its way too expensive unless you buy raw powder and cap it yourself, other orals you could try are OT and halo, also add some primo, fina, masteron, helios and IGF-1 and you'll have a decent cutting cycle!


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah thanks for the input on this shit I am going to run 20 mgs of nolva, per day and will do 125mgs twice a week or every 4 days so that was what i was planning just wanted to make sure it was a good idea


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> yeah thanks for the input on this shit I am going to run 20 mgs of nolva, per day and will do 125mgs twice a week or every 4 days so that was what i was planning just wanted to make sure it was a good idea


125 every 4 days is too low, you might as well not even do it then......200mg every 4 days is very low but will aid you a great deal in gains or on a cut.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 9, 2005)

yeah cause what im saying is that i dont want to put on much more weight the OT will give me all the gains that i want so i was gonna go 250mgs a week of the test just for the hpta shutdown or my lack of natural test i dont wanna swell up that much im allready IMO a good size

that is why i asked but thanks for all the input 
also my buddy ran 1/2 a cc of deca and 1/2 a cc of test and he got good results so i figured that i would get some gains because he did


----------

